# FreeBSD 9 kernel panic



## chrcol (May 13, 2012)

Got a panic, here is what was saved by coredump, Here is start of backtrace and reason stated for panic.


```
panic: dqflush: stray dquot
```


```
Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:
panic: dqflush: stray dquot
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80857c55 at kdb_backtrace+0x5e
#1 0xffffffff808242f8 at panic+0x182
#2 0xffffffff80a52e0a at quotaoff1+0x3fd
#3 0xffffffff80a52ffd at quotaoff_inchange+0x1c
#4 0xffffffff808b9eba at sys_quotactl+0x1b4
#5 0xffffffff80afb083 at amd64_syscall+0x543
#6 0xffffffff80ae78b7 at Xfast_syscall+0xf7
Uptime: 2d21h14m53s
Dumping 865 out of 4076 MB:..2%..12%..21%..32%..41%..52%..62%..71%..82%..91%

Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/cc_cubic.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/cc_cubic.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/cc_cubic.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/gsched_rr.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/gsched_rr.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/gsched_rr.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/geom_sched.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/geom_sched.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/geom_sched.ko
#0  doadump (textdump=Variable "textdump" is not available.
) at pcpu.h:224
224             __asm("movq %%gs:0,%0" : "=r" (td));
(kgdb)  bt
#0  doadump (textdump=Variable "textdump" is not available.
) at pcpu.h:224
#1  0xffffffff80823e20 in kern_reboot (howto=260)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:442
#2  0xffffffff808242e2 in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:607
#3  0xffffffff80a52e0a in quotaoff1 (td=0xfffffe0036d29460, mp=0x0, type=4)
    at /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_quota.c:1623
#4  0xffffffff80a52ffd in quotaoff_inchange (td=Variable "td" is not available.
)
    at /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_quota.c:729
#5  0xffffffff808b9eba in sys_quotactl (td=Variable "td" is not available.
)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_syscalls.c:208
#6  0xffffffff80afb083 in amd64_syscall (td=0xfffffe0036d29460, traced=0)
    at subr_syscall.c:135
#7  0xffffffff80ae78b7 in Xfast_syscall ()
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:387
#8  0x0000000800a80acc in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
```

Is this anything obvious?


----------



## Ryan2012 (May 15, 2012)

This panic is caused by you using the FreeBSD 9 Stable (Development branch), I was using the same version and discovered the CVS rev. for quota files have broken code.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...=text&tr1=1.105.2.4&r2=text&tr2=1.105.2.1.2.1

Rebuild your system to RELENG_9_0.


----------

